# My new setup



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats,very nice!!!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I personally like your aquascape!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Great looking tank and awesome photography skills!

That angel looks funny though


----------



## DoobieNaq (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. I guess I really wasn't sure about the scape due to the plants being put in there without any rhyme or reason. I'm a little weird when it comes to stuff like that.

And the angel may look funny due to him being only about nickel size (the photo is cropped a lot)??? Regardless, he's kinda my favorite because he's the runt (of my angels) by a long shot.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Makes sense, I figured it was a very juvenile angel. He'll fill out soon


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Amazing! You have a nice tank and beautiful fishes. I also like the aquascape. Nice job!


----------



## DivinusOculus (Aug 16, 2013)

Beautiful tank!! Once your plants start filling out it will be outstanding!! What kinda wood is that?


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

DivinusOculus said:


> Beautiful tank!! Once your plants start filling out it will be outstanding!! What kinda wood is that?


I agree, and am curious about the driftwood as well. It looks great!


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

sweet driftwood gives it that natural old lake feel.


----------

